# Maggots in my food



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't BELIEVE this!

Part of my learning adventure here is what effect heat can have on the breeding of beasties 

I am not a filthy person, well I left some bread in the bag for 3 days, went to make myself a beef bacon and egg sandwich and I noticed some little fruit flies

I thought well righty ho waste not want not I am not strutting down to metro blow them away and just get stuck in.

I looked a bit closer and there were tiny maggots I have never seen this in the UK about 3mm across 

I had eaten some chocolate spread on bread last night, I just get up with the munchies and stroke my sexy little stubbly chin look at my reflection in the toaster and think right then what shall I shall I eat? Now I shall look a bit closer...

I don't know if I have eaten these guys or not but I have seen these flies on dates, strawberries

I have also had ants with an attitude problem that look like they are on steroids carrying food that is clearly too big them and a spider that could probably bench press 150kg

Anyone else have issues with weird beasties?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Just look on them as extra free protein


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Horus said:


> I can't BELIEVE this!
> 
> Part of my learning adventure here is what effect heat can have on the breeding of beasties
> 
> ...


quickie,cause im packing,
in alex many years ago at a restaurant 
(famous)we ordered barb -b meat,it came and was being served when my turn came whilst picking i spotted a maggot crawling on a piece of meat the waiter must of been blind not to see it,so i made an excuse not to eat.
the rest got eaten every last bit,and to this day im wondering who ate it.
but payback time,whilst eating ishta one night tucked up in bed,no light on 
feeling something not right,turned light on and what was i spooning into my mouth but small maggots by the spoonful,needless to say not much of a meat or ishta,or maggot eater any more.
bat


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

My mate yorkie found a large fly in his beer-glass yesterday. Fishing it out, he squeezed it over the glass shouting "spit it back you ******, you haven't paid for it."


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> My mate yorkie found a large fly in his beer-glass yesterday. Fishing it out, he squeezed it over the glass shouting "spit it back you ******, you haven't paid for it."


ok here we go,
few weeks ago well christmas, had guests coming over for my famous yorkshire puddings,
only flour i had was infested with those small black weevels,what shall i do,
carried on with yorkshires,and decided to tell them it was pepper, but nobody asked,and yes i ate also.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Horus said:


> I can't BELIEVE this!
> 
> Part of my learning adventure here is what effect heat can have on the breeding of beasties
> 
> ...


This is nothing because it's winter. Wait for the heat of summer and you'll see the crawling/flying things come around.

Don't, whatever you do, drop a crumb on the floor or leave one on the table in the summer. The ants will find it. This time of year they're down in the soil, but when it gets warm they'll come back up.

Flies? There will be a thick coating of them on everything for sale at the souk. It gets quite thick in the afternoon when the shrimp and fish have been sitting in the hot sun all day.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

The flour here is pretty nasty, but as Veronica said, I too consider it "free" protein...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I keep flour and breadcrumbs in the freezer, so far no bugs found in them. 

@Horus, leaving food outside is a complete no-no in Egypt, especially as the warmer weather gets closer.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

ever since discovering all these nasty weevils in flour etc i have been keeping my flour, breadcrumbs sugar etc in air tight containers (ex.Lock"n"Lock) and since then have had no problems. Also better not to buy the flour that comes in paper bags, sealed plastic bags are better. Air tight containers also keeps the ants at bay in the summer!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> The flour here is pretty nasty, but as Veronica said, I too consider it "free" protein...




Yes without the weevils there is no goodness.. wan't there a project done by the UN or Save the children showing that the baladi bread has no goodness in it at all other than it is filling?

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

We've renamed those fruit fly things "the immortals" coz no matter how clean you are and how you keep food covered etc they always seem to find their way in and survive. And no matter how much you spray there are always a few that just make it.

As for that spider, I saw the picture. I have NEVER seen a spider that big in Egypt, it was more like a tarantula. We have debated whether he has been brought in by somebody, from Oz perhaps. And I especially hope you didn't set that free to reproduce with other spiders and make a new super breed. Or even just let him find another flat, coz sod's law he'll find mine.


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Oooooh thats gross! yuuck 

Well, for me....lol last time when we were in Egypt 3 years ago, we found a still cheweymoist chewing gum all stuck to the Jam :hurt: ewww

SICK, but maggots is worse (its alive!!), then a friend of ours found a bit of a rats head stuck in a chocolate bar :S 

Oooh ooh and this year, 2 months back we found a chewing gum AGAIN in a packet of sugar (i analysed it very well, it was chewing gum, hard (rock hard)) and still had the marks on it....

This is horrid for me, i cant imagine what i would do if i saw maggots.......ESP if it was from a restaurant :boxing::shocked:


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

How about the human hairs? It seems so natural to find human hairs in most take-out meals. Anyone who does not admit that you simply remove the hair and continue eating hasn't lived here long enough....


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I think the worst I had was when I found half a dead cockroach in the half of the biscuit I hadn't eaten. I almost vomited, and still makes me queasy when I think about it. I've never bought that brand of biscuit again. Didn't even eat any kind of biscuit for a good month or so. Good for a diet


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> How about the human hairs? It seems so natural to find human hairs in most take-out meals. Anyone who does not admit that you simply remove the hair and continue eating hasn't lived here long enough....


Yes been there done that.......and also removed a piece of fingernail....way of life in Egypt.


----------

